# paph villosum var. caobang



## baodai (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm looking for more information on this:
1) caobang 
2) villosum
3) villosum var caobang
4) all three
enjoy
BD


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks like you will be having quite a display!


----------



## labskaus (Oct 1, 2009)

I'd love to see that flower when it is fully open. Looks like a nice, dark colour form of villosum to me. It is difficult to give a qualified comment on a bud.

I'm getting the impression that Vietnamese vendors label their villosum after the place (district/province) where it has been collected, or at least where it was obtained. Each time inventing a new name (trade name, nomen nudum) to water the mouth of their customers. Not sure if Paph. villosum has been reported from Cao Bang province yet, but that doesn't mean it is something new. Our member sanderianum might know more.

For sale in Europe last year were villosum var. Nha Trang which turned out to be Averyanovs var. fusco-roseum (or just var. annamense), and villosum var. laichauense (laichaoense), which I found out was gratrixianum var. dalatense.


----------



## baodai (Oct 20, 2009)

It is red villosum, I really hate snail
BD


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice colour and shape!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 21, 2009)

:clap: Red it is! :clap:


----------



## callosum (Oct 21, 2009)

*red*

:rollhappy:a red villosum


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 22, 2009)

I always wondered about the sub catagory of caobang. I must say it is nicer then I expected.


----------

